# Programmier-Kabel Panasonic FP 1



## jan820813 (31 August 2011)

Hallo,
ich such für eine Panasonis/Matsushita-SPS Typ FP1 ein Programmier-Kabel.
Die steuerung ist ca. 10 Jahre alt. Hat auf der Controller-Seite einen Stecker, der wie es PS2-Anschluss ausieht.

Meines Wissenes ist das eine RS232-Schnittstelle.
Weiß jemand, welche USB/RS232-Wandler gehen?


----------



## Smily (8 September 2011)

Hallo Jan, 

Für die FP1 gibt es von Panasonic ein fertiges Programmierkabel mit integrierter RS422/RS232 Schnittstelle.

Sollte ja irgendwo ein Rechner mit der passenden RS-Schnittstelle vorhanden sein.

Die Buchse an der SPS ist nicht PS/2 !!

Die Artikelnummer von dem Kabel lautet: AFP8550FP1 D

Wenn meine grauen Zellen es noch auf die Reihe bekommen, dann kostet das Teil so um die 120 Euronen.

Das ganze bekommst Du bei:

Panasonic Electric Works Europe AG
Holzkirchen Germany

Sofern nicht vorhanden, brauchst Du dann noch die passende Software.







 FP Soft


----------



## jan820813 (8 September 2011)

Hi Smily,
danke für den Tipp.
Bei Panasonic habe ich schon nachgefragt.
Bei denen kann man dies offiziel nicht mehr kaufen, da die FP1 seit ca. 6 aus dem Programm ging. Hast Du eventuell eine Quelle? 
Danke und Gruß Jan


----------



## Smily (8 September 2011)

Hi Jan, 

das wundert mich fast, da ich das Kabel auch erst letztes Jahr gekauft habe. 

Hatte nämlich gleiches Problem wie Du. Ewig alte Kiste mit besagter SPS - Puffer Batterie leer - Programm weg und kein Kabel

Ich schicke Dir den Kontakt wenn ich morgen wieder im Büro bin.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Smily (8 September 2011)

Smily schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> das wundert mich fast, da ich das Kabel auch erst letztes Jahr gekauft habe.
> 
> ...




Dank Webmailserver doch noch heute:

Bestellt am 04.07.2010

[FONT=&quot]Art.Nr. AFP 8550 FP1-D

Kontakt: 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Rosina Boeckl*
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Vertriebsinnendienst
Phone: +49 (0) 8024 648 733
Fax:     +49 (0) 8024 648 553
E-mail: r.boeckl@eu.pewg.panasonic.com

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]       

*Panasonic Electric Works   Europe AG*
  Rudolf-Diesel-Ring 2
  83607 Holzkirchen
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.com 



Hoffe Du kommst dort weiter, ansonsten einfach noch mal schreien :razz:.

Es gibt immer eine Lösung. 

Michael


----------



## jan820813 (9 September 2011)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe es mal beim Vertrieb probiert. Leider kamm nur diese Meldung zurück: 
"leider ist das gewünschte Kabel gemäß unserer Technik ersatzlos abgekündigt. Für Rückfragen stehe ich jedoch jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung."

Hast Du noch eine Idee?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Smily (9 September 2011)

Hi Jan,

ja habe ich natürlich lol

Siehe PN


----------



## PLCler (19 November 2011)

Hi Jan,

das FP-1 Kabel gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.
Auch der Nachbau ist sehr problematisch, da in dem Kabel ein Schnittstellenwandler von RS422 in RS232 integriert ist und man diesen FP1 Stecker von Hirose nicht so einfach bekommt.

Es gibt eine Bezugsmöglichkeit in China:

http://www.automation-drive.com/USB8513

Habe das USB8513 gekauft und folgendes festgestellt:
+1. Versand(nach Deutschland), Preis(ca. 40,-EUR) und Verpackung OK.
+2. Funktioniert gut mit Panasonic USB Treiber für FP-X SPS
-3. Kein original Hirose-Stecker für FP1. Kein Verpolungsschutz.
-4. Für FP1 wurde PS2 Stecker aufgebogen und für FP1 passend gemacht.
-5. Ist es auf Dauer zuverlässig?

Die jeweils ganz aktuelle Programmiersoftware FPWIN Pro gibt es nach Anmeldung hier:
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.com/peweu/de/html/22164.php

Es ist die kostenfreie Demo-Basic Version mit der ca. 3000 Schritte programmiert werden können. Sie wird permanent weiterentwickelt und läuft auch problemlos unter Windows 7 mit 64Bit.

Gruß und evtl. viel Spaß damit

Euer PLCler


----------

